# No grouse around Monte peak



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

So fair warning to all. I have scoured the area around Monte Cristo peak from dairy ridge all the way down to lightning ridge. It appears that the sheep herders have decided that all of that land is theirs now. HUNDREDS of sheep. Spent many hours and covered many miles and it is all grazed and stamped down. Looks like no birds on those hills this year. What a waste.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

crowfoot said:


> So fair warning to all. I have scoured the area around Monte Cristo peak from dairy ridge all the way down to lightning ridge. It appears that the sheep herders have decided that all of that land is theirs now. HUNDREDS of sheep. Spent many hours and covered many miles and it is all grazed and stamped down. Looks like no birds on those hills this year. What a waste.


Did you have a dog with you? I know that where I hunt deer and elk, there are tons of sheep, but the grouse do just fine. They're not hopping around on the sheeps' backs or anything, but there are plenty of them. For me, sometimes I go to an area for grouse and walk miles and miles without sign of them. I then go back a week or 2 later and can't get away from them. I would wager there are still plenty of birds up there. And if there are not, I wouldn't assume it was because of the sheep. I would love to blame sheep for a lot. I hate the nasty, noisy buggers. However, in my experience, sheep don't push grouse out of an area.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Perhaps I will have to try again later in the season the. This time last year was great up there


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Every time I've gone out bowhunting this year I've nearly had a heart attack from grouse. I have property a couple ridges over from Monte and they're all over the place


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have about the same experience with sheep, they ruin my hunting usually. If there's sheep I hardly see anything. Seems deer and elk will put up with cattle, but sheep are another story in my experience. Haven't noticed so much on grouse but I'm sure if they have the choice they'd rather be away from them.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah I did a bit of research and the reason that nothing likes sheep is because they destroy all the ground cover which in turn leaves nothing for anyone else. CAExpat, the reason you probably have grouse on your property is probably because it's private. I wish I had some up there lol


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've killed lots of grouse around sheep, never noticed an issue with that in particular


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

All the aspen stands in that area I have been to this year have held grouse


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmmm, based on personal observation, my impression is that grouse numbers are up this year. Grouse aren't really my target species (which is probably why I'm seeing them), but I've run into quite a few over the summer and up until now in the same general Monte area.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> CAExpat, the reason you probably have grouse on your property is probably because it's private


 I wouldn't have expected much pressure on public lands yet, maybe so. The grouse I've flushed I've been nearly standing right on top of. I definitely respect anyone the can down a few of those birds, they get up and gone long before I have time to regain my composure :mrgreen:


----------

